# Is cuddling strictly a romantic activity?



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Besides family members and pets, would you cuddle with someone you are not dating, such as a close friend?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i would cuddle with a doggy or kitty :3


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Cuddling is not only romantic but I would not cuddle anyone but with my man. Except with my pets of course


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Cuddling definitely is an intimate and 'bonding' thing for me, so it would have to be a very special friend.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Took me a while to decide on this. I had to think of female friends who I have no romantic interest in. Even though I really like cuddling, I think I would only desire to cuddle with someone who I am romantically interested in.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It hasn't been for me. I _hate_ when people randomly hug me, but I've cuddled with _a few_ close male friends before and one female friend I used to snuggle with a lot. I love cuddling. It depends on the person and the situation, though.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I _rarely_ cuddle but I've cuddled with a few close friends before.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Not necessarily. It means to me you're in a uber-comfort zone with the person in question.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I cuddle with my best female friend sometimes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Gotta be attraction there.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I cuddle with my best female friend sometimes.


Pics or GTFO. 8)


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be willing to cuddle with a friend, but I would with my dogs or a boyfriend.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it depends on the situation. If its a situation where a friend calls up and was dumped by her boyfriend or something, than cuddling with a good friend would be easing the emotional pain she's experiencing, but if she just came over for a birthday party or something, then I don't know how it wouldn't be interpreted as a romantic action.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

In my opinion it is, I guess to me it's an intimate act. I wouldn't be comfortable touching someone I wasn't in a relationship with. Even putting my hand on a friend's shoulder is off-putting to me.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No, not for me. There would have to be a certain closeness in my relationship with that person to cuddle, though.. And, uhm, either they or I would have to be emotionally distressed, and in need of that safe feeling and warmth, too.. Because I don't know why else I'd engage in something so intimate.


----------



## Morris the Kat (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a fine line... Cuddling, yes. Spooning, no.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive cuddles with guys before dating them.. but its definitely an intimate thing. For someone Id be interested in or potentially see as more than friends. I cant really imagine cuddling with another chick.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It's an interesting thread. And I think cuddling is very nice for maintaining the emotional connection with the people who are good and spiritually close to you and also..tidy.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I would cuddle with any person of opposite sex if it would not mean them getting a restraining order against me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wouldn't cuddle with family members or feel comfortable doing so, haven't since I was a child. I hug family members now and then though, I'm not a very affectionate person in general though. I wouldn't cuddle with someone who wasn't a romantic partner. Pets would be an exception if I had one that could be cuddled .


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I would only want to cuddle with a girl I was romantic with, not a friend. Just IMO.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Depends on the context of the cuddle.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Very interesting results. Cuddling seems to be a gray area with no definite social norm.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Not if it was a male friend


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I can see it happening, but I'm very selective about who gets to come into my personal space bubble.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't really do it with someone I wasn't sexually attracted to.
Still, I don't think it's something reserved for romantic partners only. I'm just not a big cuddler, I guess.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

no, i want to cuddle with my friends.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

_I will cuddle_. But I don't know any friends who would be open for that :lol
Don't fight the love


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Personally, yeah. I'm not much of a hugger unless I'm _really _close to the person. :lol


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I dont cuddle or have any physical contact with people i dont have romantic feelings for,this includes family i never cuddle or anything with family..


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i used to cuddle with my BFF in grade 10 she was really physically attractive though

we did stuff here and there but then she moved to cali


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. That's not to say I always feel comfortable with it though. If others initiate it, unless I'm totally comfortable with them, it feels rather hellish. Generally not just a romantic thing though.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not a touchy-feely type of person, so no I wouldn't cuddle in a non-romantic relationship. The only exception would be with my dog. The answer might be different however for people who are more affectionate.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, I would cuddle with a friend, in certain situations.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I want to cuddle with half the women I meet so yes. I'd do it with a female friend.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

In my opinion, yes.

Cuddling with family members seems creepy.


----------



## Anais92 (Dec 14, 2013)

I think it's ok to cuddle with friends, but the type of cuddling is different.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The vast majority of people would probably consider it as such but I personally think that it should be; life's already difficult and troublesome, why limit ourselves so much in our expressions of affection?

But then again, I'm a rather hopeless proponent of platonic love.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I cuddle with my dogs so I would hope not, otherwise they're going to be pretty disappointed when they discover my policy about non-outer species loving.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd certainly want to. The question is would they be comfortable with it? Would I even have the courage to try?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a girl, I put I would cuddle with a friend. I was thinking I cuddle with my mom, so that counts as not romantic. But then I read the post. 

I still think I would cuddle with a friend if I were that close to one, but I don't have any that close right now. I would assume that it would be a girlfriend I would unromantically cuddle with, I think that matters. 

I also think that cuddling with family does help answer whether someone thinks cuddling is strictly a romantic activity. I'm sure there is a lot of people think that cuddling with your parents as an adult is weird. I also would not cuddle with my brother, we are not close. But probably some people are close with their siblings and would cuddle with them?

(PS I agree with another poster that unromantic cuddling is a different type of cuddling ie mechanics wise, if that doesn't sound too creepy and technical)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Personally, I would only cuddle with someone I am particularly romantically interested in. It's not that I'm against cuddling platonically with friends, but I just don't like being in physical contact with someone for extended periods of time -- I reserve breaking my comfort zone only for "someone special." Of course, I'd have to be very comfortable with my romantic interest already in order to initiate this cuddling session.


----------



## Decrypt (Jan 29, 2012)

I am not the person that is interested in platonic love. I only cuddle women I date.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cuddle!?

Never.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I wouldn't say no to a hug right now but I don't feel the need for platonic cuddles, maybe I'd be happier if I was a more cuddly person, it's all affection regardless of the source.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I get my answer by applying Pulp Fiction's view on whether foot massages are strictly a romantic activity: "Would you give a guy a foot massage?" 

I wouldn't cuddle a guy, so that probably means cuddling for the sake of cuddling probably can't be platonic for me.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not really sure if I feel it's romantic, I cuddle up with female friends when watching a movie or tv or just relaxing, although I wouldn't do it when I was not single at the time, so...I don't know.

Update: I think the reason is because I like to behave in relationships as though I could be asked at any time to take a lie detector test, I think this makes for the cleanest relationship, so although I dont think cuddling a friend is romantic, I would consider it cheating, just as I would with sharing a bed or holding hands etc.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

For me yes. I never got into cuddling pets, don't have friends and even then I wouldn't cuddle with them.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Nah, not for me. I'm an free cuddler and I'll cuddle who I like!

No, but really. Given the opportunity I would accept/recieve cuddles from anyone I thought was kind and cool, male or female. It's not a strictly romantic gesture imo.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd maaaybe cuddle with a female friend, not a male one.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Cuddling!! Eek! Are you guys frigging serious? You can get dieases from that!

I need big time cuddling therapy.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

_I am female - Yes, I would only cuddle with someone I am dating_

Maybe because I'm terrified of intimacy and avoid touching people but yeah


----------

